# Repeated scenes in life (not déja-vue)



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Good day to all,

It's in the title. Basically, I notice and am aware of them when they happen. For example, I would be looking at the mirror and then I would hear my sister call me from the other room, and then someone comes to ask me what I'm doing. But I know, for sure, that this happened before, and that it isn't déja-vu. And I don't know why other people don't notice these kind of things. I also have a lot of synchronicity with numbers (from when I look at the hour: 12:12 / 07:07 / 11:11... etc.). And these "repeated scenes" kind of trigger the "reality fear". If anybody knows something, can relate or have a video recommendation on ytb or something, I would be very thankful.

Peace be upon you all.


----------



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

Hey.

Ive read a fair share of people on here who have very similar experiences to you.

Im not an expert, so id first advise that explain your problems to a professional so they can properly assess you. But, my guess is you suffer from something OCD related, of course I could very well be wrong. But just know that other people are out there who are going through the same thing, hopefully that quells aby isolation you have with your problems.


----------



## Bluesky (Jan 8, 2021)

Findmywayhome said:


> Hey.
> 
> Ive read a fair share of people on here who have very similar experiences to you.
> 
> Im not an expert, so id first advise that explain your problems to a professional so they can properly assess you. But, my guess is you suffer from something OCD related, of course I could very well be wrong. But just know that other people are out there who are going through the same thing, hopefully that quells aby isolation you have with your problems.


Hello,

Thanks for replying. Yes, I do have OCD, though I don't think it's related to it but I could be wrong. Do you perhaps have a recommandation (like where can I find these people that relate, or websites) And what kind of professional should I ask ?

Peace be upon you.


----------



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

Ah I see. My guess would be your ocd is related to it, but take that with a grain of salt of course.

I don't know any websites unfortunately. Id advise you see a psychiatrist or some sort of clinician that can assess and diagnose you. Are you seeing a therapist currently?

There is a person on this site by the name of aha's shadow. It would be inappropriate of me to speak on his behalf, but based on what I read, he deals with weird numerical coincidences like you, and he believes he lives in an alternate reality, something like that. For some reason nothing shows up when you search his name. But if you scroll down far enough in the discussion feed to a post titled "how can any of this possibly be real?" (Posted sometime in late november) you can find his account maybe PM him if youd like


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello, I know exactly what you are talking about. The think with numbers is huge for me. Like for a whole day I will see the same number in the same sequence all day long over and over and by the afternoon I am a wreak wondering what it means or if it trying to tell me something. I've never told anyone about this I'm not really sure why I haven't but perhaps I should tell my counselor about it or maybe my psychiatrist. But Yes I've experienced what I call "scenes" of my life that I have already lived or I think I have anyway. It makes me so very confused and I do get obsessed with the numbers thing that happens. I mean It just can't be coincidence. right??


----------

